# IHS health surcharge refund option disappear?



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Just a curious question.

While the spouse visa application was in process we could log into the IHS portal and see our ref number and also a refund button.

Now after we have received the 'decision has been made' email the refund button has gone.

Maybe just a coincidence or glitch, or maybe a pattern. 

Can someone who got their visa accepted check on the IHS portal see if the refund option disappears?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Isn't it how it's supposed to work?
That you can get refund until your visa is processed.
Once your visa is issued, you can no longer claim refund.
Why are you interested?


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Isn't it how it's supposed to work?
> That you can get refund until your visa is processed.
> Once your visa is issued, you can no longer claim refund.
> Why are you interested?


exactly that! Think about it.
Is this an indication that our visa was successful?
We're waiting for the documents and final result.
Email decision was made sent today.

If it was refused you get a refund. Is the option taken off if the visa is issued?

Just trying to see a pattern between the email sent and time before you receive your documents.

I want to hear from other applicants and what they see on the IHS portal.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I don't think they are that sophisticated. As soon as your application is processed, they turn off refund functions. Maybe after a few days, should you be unsuccessful, refund function is reactivated, or something.


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

Joppa said:


> I don't think they are that sophisticated. As soon as your application is processed, they turn off refund functions. Maybe after a few days, should you be unsuccessful, refund function is reactivated, or something.


Wishful thinking then 

Could get tricky if you apply for a refund when the visa is submitted. Working in IT I guess I expect too much from them  LOL

We hit switches in a second in our databases and changes on our online booking portal are instant.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

I also work in IT. Since the result of your application is not posted online, why would there be any difference between a rejected applicant and an accepted one? It's much more likely that the person reviewing your case simply hits a button that says "close case" and it presents you with the same generic information as it would with anyone else, complete with removing the ability to have your money refunded.

If it DIDN'T work that way, as an IT admin, I'd be really bloody careful about any difference in what's presented to a rejected applicant vs. a successful one.

I know it's hard to be patient.......


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

> I know it's hard to be patient.......


Hard is an understatement of the century. Probably the most painful waiting period of my life and oh boy have I had a hard life.

When it involves a 5 year old who leaves voice messages on viber everyday for you saying how much he loves you and misses you more than anything... tears you apart


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

I hope very much it's a successful application for you!


----------



## bluebubble (Apr 22, 2015)

secretlobster said:


> I hope very much it's a successful application for you!


Thank you for your support. I appreciate it


----------



## ChellyRodz (Jul 18, 2015)

Hi was just wondering if your application was granted?

As I'm awaiting a decision but the button had disappeard also I got the money refunded.

So is this a definite rejection or just "case closed" either way as mentioned!?

Please help!


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

The poster got their visa. If you click on their name you get a drop down menu. One of the options is _*find all posts of*_.

If you have any other questions please start a new thread.


----------



## squalliram (Sep 6, 2014)

So basically I have applied for my son's UK visa last week as well and paid the Immigration health Surcharge and now the option to get a refund has disappeared. Does that mean that the application is in process or is it an indication of a positive result? Kindly let me know.

Cheers.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Have you read through the whole thread? Read the 4th entry in the thread by Joppa.


----------



## MSHR (Aug 12, 2015)

In my wife's case, Request Refund was not disappeared until next working day of receiving "We have processed your application" email. She had applied from Lahore, Pakistan. So, I think it depends on country to country that how they process documents and where they process documents and it can take one more working day to disappear "Request Refund" link (so don't panic if it doesn't disappear right after the processing email)

here was the situation

-> Received email "we have processed your application" Friday, 7 August 2015
-> IHS "Request Refund" disappeared on Monday, 10 August 2015
-> Received call from Visa application centre on 11 August 2015
-> Visa stamped, valid from 5 August 2015.


----------



## Saifm (Oct 14, 2015)

*PLs advise*



ChellyRodz said:


> Hi was just wondering if your application was granted?
> 
> As I'm awaiting a decision but the button had disappeard also I got the money refunded.
> 
> ...



Same thing happened with my souse visa. Pls advise what it indicates as we received IHS money refunded by home office. pls email


----------



## Fatou21 (Oct 3, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Isn't it how it's supposed to work?
> That you can get refund until your visa is processed.
> Once your visa is issued, you can no longer claim refund.
> Why are you interested?


Hi.Joppa
my wife's spouse visa as been processed, I guess you don't know by ihs refund? As it all change now? As I don't think you can see the refund botton post 4th July?

How long does the ihs refund take to go.into your account? 

Hoping for no refund lol.


----------



## Fatou21 (Oct 3, 2015)

Saifm said:


> ChellyRodz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi was just wondering if your application was granted?
> ...


How soon after your decision, did you get your ihs refund?


----------



## Mistercaramel (Oct 26, 2015)

*Early IHS Refund*



ChellyRodz said:


> Hi was just wondering if your application was granted?
> 
> As I'm awaiting a decision but the button had disappeard also I got the money refunded.
> 
> ...


Did you get your visa, considering your IHS fees refunded while waiting, please share?

Thank you in advanc


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

I recieved a application processed mail today 20 November 2015
the " request refund" button is still showing
does it mean a refusel
my wife hasnt got the collection notice
yet
please if somone could explain
much appreciated thankyou


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

All you can do is wait until she collects her documents.


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

thats true but iv been on this site of ihs refund
some say they refund straight away
some say 24 hours, some even recieved it before the process email
at the moment i have not got no refund
so still hopfull IA


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

IA let us know the outcome.


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

MSHR said:


> In my wife's case, Request Refund was not disappeared until next working day of receiving "We have processed your application" email. She had applied from Lahore, Pakistan. So, I think it depends on country to country that how they process documents and where they process documents and it can take one more working day to disappear "Request Refund" link (so don't panic if it doesn't disappear right after the processing email)
> 
> here was the situation
> 
> ...


hi 
I am in the same situation, I received a process email 20 November 2015,
and the refund button is still showing, 
I have not received no refund email, as in some cases I have been reading
that refund email came after couple of hours, or the email came before 
processed email... IN SHAA ALLAH IM PRAYING FOR GOOD NEWS


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi Did you get the visa in the end???


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Visa refused, recieved Health charge 
on the 01st december 
Why spouse lives 45 minutes from work place, as parents live in the same town as spouse work place
Spouse moved out year ago, and would be living with parents when spouse arrives ( suposed to turn work
down because its not nxt door)

No chat history
( now have all watsapp, viber, skype history from day after arriving back to UK after marriage.

One western union slip was not signed so they believe no mony was paid out
Spouse has all recipts of withdrawls 
with date and time

Wage slips match P60 but contributions do not match HMRC
and no contributions were paid after a certain month,
Employers and accountant and spouse spoke to HMRC who confimed all contributions upto date from 2014 ( start of job ) to present 2015
HMRC are sending out a letter and staement confirming this
BHC also said p60 is false
Spouse started work after tax year ended April 2014.
spouse startes work May 2014
we have appealed


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Oh dear I'm very sorry for your refusal please post when you hear outcome of your appeal


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thankyou, i will let you know the outcome
And when did you put in your application?


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

I submitted the 25th June 
My husband biometrics appt was on the 13.8.15
Received a decision has been made email after emailing UKVI enquiry service on the 1st December. We are still waiting to hear from them. I went into IHS portal and couldn't view application and there is no option for refund and have had nothing refunded as yet. All that I could see was husbands name and his IHS reference number not sure if this is a good or bad sign????


----------



## adan1 (Jul 6, 2015)

If you dont see the refund request and it has disapeared
then visa is issued 
good luck 
let me know the outcome


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

When i login on the visa application portal, its says that my application is 'in active', it highlights some sections however i cannot open them. What does this mean?

Also, if i reapply will i need to register another account?


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi i think you will need to complete a new application a totally fresh application but i would wait until your husband receives his passport and you have a definite refusal.


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

guapa15 said:


> Hi i think you will need to complete a new application a totally fresh application but i would wait until your husband receives his passport and you have a definite refusal.


I meant will i need to register again because i can still login but unable view the application itself.


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes re register for an account


----------



## Aisha79 (Jul 12, 2015)

guapa15 said:


> Yes re register for an account


Sorry for so many questions but once you have received a decision does it still allow you to sign in, without opening any part of the application, as this is what mt account does.


----------



## guapa15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes my account is inactive as well which means they have made a decision.When I went into my account I experienced what you experienced.you can sign in but cant view the application.


----------



## beboji (Dec 19, 2015)

hi probably a stupid question but is ukvi account different from IHS account ? and to check the Refund option we must have an IHS account,, cant be checked on UKVI application account?
and where to check IHS refund button or option


----------



## aj420 (Jan 2, 2016)

*IHS Refun option*

My wife applied for FLR(M) in the UK. We log on also to the IHS PORTALand see a ref no and her name but under action it is blank.

We never checked on there before so hard to say if there was a refund button there before. Signed on at 23rd December,checked statements no refund issued on there.

Anyone know if there is a refund button when applied within the UK? Does this mean a visa is issued?


----------

